

Startup venture with a fulltime job - satyajit

How many of you are doing both, and think that its possible to do justice to both? Though I am referring to early stage ventures. At a later stage, you have to decide though one way or the other.
======
nostrademons
Early stage, I think it's possible, though difficult. I did both for about 8
months before going full-time on the startup. A lot of early-stage tasks
(market research, prototyping, learning the technologies you'll be using) can
be done part-time before you quit your job.

Long term, I think you're really screwing your startup by trying to do it part
time. It's not just a matter of speed. There's a qualitative difference
between the work you can do when you devote all your attention to it, and the
work you can fit around your day job. Most products need the former in order
to solve a real need.

------
graemeklass
I think it is possible to have a full-time job in the early stage of the
venture, IF you have no partner or family. I have decided to go part time to
devote to my venture, which allows me time for my family.

------
mg1313
I am doing both...but many times is hard...very little sleep in the night,
almost always tired. You have to make a lot of sacrifices without the
guarantee of making it (startup).

------
noodle
i am doing both, and think its possible to do justice to both. the issue that
quickly arises is that progress on your startup will be slower than if you
were doing it full time. which is obvious, of course, but it needs to be said,
especially if time is of the essence.

